# What is your aesthetic?



## PeeBraiin (Nov 7, 2015)

So What is it?
What draws you too it?
Why do you appreciate it?
Pics?

 really like modern art and galaxies mostly because I've been a space nerd for years (lol) but something abot the colors and the way they all blend makes me not only appreciate it but draw me to it.


----------



## r a t (Nov 7, 2015)

I love animals and nature, especially Autumn when the leaves are all different colours and in amongst the fog, I also really like any kind of art (mostly traditional/3D work but some digital stuff can be pretty nice too), I think it's because I can 'appriciate' the work and thought that's gone into it and the different techniques as well as how the artist has been influenced and that kinda stuff I guess


----------



## Heyden (Nov 7, 2015)

Anything Autumn/Galaxy themed I guess


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 7, 2015)

my aesthetic is bts' comeback for i need u. say no more.


----------



## milkday (Nov 7, 2015)

clothes wise- random charity shop crap, though it all sort of has a theme to it. I end up looking like some sort of doll since i'm fairly delicate and have a girly face :/

I like pastels with like, rock bits? like cute flowery dr martens?


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

blue glowing light 
like this, this,  this and this

i like most glowy, smokey, and nice skies aestehics


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2015)

as for clothes and looks, pretty much 60s/70s hippie/boho style.

as for drawings/photography and such i prefer ero-guro art.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 7, 2015)

old video games and p much anything associated with vaporwave...
I like too many things. how does a person really choose an aesthetic


----------



## Heyden (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> blue glowing light
> like this, this,  this and this
> 
> i like most glowy, smokey, and nice skies aestehics



crap, those are pretty


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> crap, those are pretty



ikr!! i have a tumblr blog (lol it's mostly just so I can find all the pictures again) for only aesthetic pictures because it's like the best thing ever to look at ;;;


----------



## epona (Nov 7, 2015)

white minimalism with pastel


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

wats an aesthetic?


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> blue glowing light
> like this, this,  this and this
> 
> 
> i like most glowy, smokey, and nice skies aestehics


I love light too! Those blue light pictures are stunning! I love the aurora borealis ... Had the pleasure of seeing them in person up in Hay River, North West Territories ... And I love them on ACNL lol
Not my picture, but it was just like this:


Spoiler: NORTHERN LIGHTS











And on ACNL





I love light on water ... I took this pic out of the ferry window on a foggy morning a couple of weeks ago


Spoiler: SUN THRU FOG ON WATER


----------



## PeeBraiin (Nov 7, 2015)

bloop


----------



## radical6 (Nov 7, 2015)

http://ireallyjustwanttodie2.tumblr.com/tagged/x

there


----------



## Peter (Nov 7, 2015)

trees, forests, nature, rain, wood, moss, parks...


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

Nature and cherry blossoms attract me, if you are a cherry blossom tree please hit me up.


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 7, 2015)

i have a tumblog for this.
http://fondant.tumblr.com/


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 7, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> i have a tumblog for this.
> http://fondant.tumblr.com/


Oh My goodness!! These are beautiful!! Did you collect all these images!?
I love them all ... except, the *shudder* snake images!


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 7, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Oh My goodness!! These are beautiful!! Did you collect all these images!?
> I love them all ... except, the *shudder* snake images!


oh, thank you!
well a lot of them just randomly showed up on my dash, but yeah. :')


----------



## Cailey (Nov 7, 2015)

forests, white dur inure and walls in houses with turquoise, gray, or black accents, kittens, latt?s, cute lil' plants, seeing others smile, etc.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

pastel furniture and colours, sunsets (where I live we get amazing ones), galaxies, dogs and of course, sebastian stan.


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

I like taking pics of random flowers and stuff on Instagram. If you like nature add Naturemade_kid!


----------



## pafupafu (Nov 8, 2015)

scenery, flowers, pretty artwork, and anything that's pink. my tumblr has it all.


----------



## kittyx (Nov 8, 2015)

Early 2000s/mid-late 90s things, vintage occult photography, dark high end fashion, cemeteries, film photography at night.
It's all kind of weird and hard to explain. My tumblr kind of expresses it, when it's not three pages deep in memes.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> wats an aesthetic?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=aesthetic

If you're way lazy: 



> Aesthetics is a branch of philosophy dealing with the nature of art, beauty, and taste, with the creation and appreciation of beauty. It is more scientifically defined as the study of sensory or sensori-emotional values, sometimes called judgments of sentiment and taste. More broadly, scholars in the field define aesthetics as "critical reflection on art, culture and nature." In modern English, the term aesthetic can also refer to a set of principles underlying the works of a particular art movement or theory: One speaks for example of the Cubist aesthetic.



- - - Post Merge - - -

As of me I don't really have a preference. Most stuff I see related to nature is beautiful and makes me gaze at it forever.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

Anything to do with nature or the forest. Thinking about it makes everything around me feel motionless.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 8, 2015)

Wintry holiday scenes are the best yo



Spoiler: aesthetic


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

this sounds p gross but honestly blood too. not like, gore and messy and stuff...... but like.... the neat kind....
dunno if you're allowed to talk about that kind of stuff on here so i'm not gonna say any more but yye


----------

